# Takashi Amano - big tank



## Nekentros (May 22, 2005)

Hi,
I am a long time freshwater fish keeper, but am just now starting with plants.
Could someone tell me what plants Takashi has in his big tank.
It looks like hes got some anubias nana and vesicularia dubyana, but im not sure of the others hes got in there.

The following is a link to a picture of his tank:
http://republika.pl/dkarbowy/big.jpg

I am also curious about what it takes to properly maintain a tank with these species of plants; not so much a tank of massive proportions though, like his.


----------



## ardvark (Feb 26, 2005)

Here's a pretty good place to start for plant newbs:

http://rexgrigg.com/

Learn about Estimative Index fertilization here:

http://www.barrreport.com/

There really is very little "species specific" differences other than that some plants can tolerate less light than others or that some prefer more of some trace elements than others, otherwise it's common to have a variety growing in the same tank.

An important decision is whether you want to maintain a high tech tank (high light and CO2 injection and high maintenance) or low tech. Read Rex's guide though and you'll have a better idea of where to start.

Cheers,


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

One thing I have noticed is that Amano uses a lot of grasses in his compositions. These, along with water movement really add to the overall effect.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Although very impressive, I don't think I would ever want a tank that big. I just it when my armpit gets wet when I am cleaning/ maintaining my 2 ft tall 120g. As for the plants, there are Anubias nana, Cryptocoryne pontederifolia, C. crispatula var. balansae, C. spiralis, Microsorium sp. Narrow Leaf, M. pteropus, Vallisneria gigantea, Potamogeton malaianus, Bolbitis heudelotii, and growing emersed, Scindapsus sp. and Tillandsia. (these last two were added after the pic in your link)

Keeping a tank with these species would be considered low maintainence and relatively easy. They (the plants) all will grow in low to moderate light and could easily be successful without CO2. This is one scape that would fall into what Luis Navarro would call "a tank for the ages" category where the layout and design would remain over a long period of time without too much trimming etc. Funny you post this as I just resurrected my 125 with this tank in mind. I am tired of pruning and training and want a tank that I can just "let go".


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

I remember the first time I saw that Amano tank... I think I calculated it at around 1500 gallons. I hope he's got a good system for water chages/refills on that thing. I know it takes me 30-40 minutes to drain and refill 85 gallons with a 1 1/2" non-kink tube and a standard faucet and Python.


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Praxx42 said:


> I remember the first time I saw that Amano tank... I think I calculated it at around 1500 gallons. I hope he's got a good system for water chages/refills on that thing. I know it takes me 30-40 minutes to drain and refill 85 gallons with a 1 1/2" non-kink tube and a standard faucet and Python.


This is 2377gal tank (157x59x59 [in]). Filteration is "small" (528gal)  tank behind this tank. There is no wather change in this tank...this is small eco-system


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Well, when you've got that much ability and experience behind you, I guess you can really pull off the big stuff.

Makes me wanna buy a snorkel for pruning.


----------



## Nekentros (May 22, 2005)

Thank you Aaron; you were a big help with that plant list. 
I have 1 more question and that is; what WPG rating should I use for a tank with this setup. I think maybe around 1 WPG?


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

I think it depends on the height of your tank. In taller tanks, 1wpg can be insufficient where the plants will exhibit unnatural leggy growth. This becomes more and more of a problem when the plants grow in and the undergrowth gets really shaded. I would recommend 2 40w NO flo over a 55g or 2 20w NO flo over a 29g. Over my 125, I have 2 96w PC 6700k and I think I might switch over to something less. 

How big is your tank?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I never go below 2 watts/gal, even for "low light" plants. There is a difference between plants just existing and growing. On my 55s and 40 I have four 55 watt PC tubes, on my 100 gallon I have six 55 watt. Most people I have heard report over the years say C. balansae requires light more on the higher side, otherwise it just grows at a snails pace. I must like a lot quicker growth than Aaron does. I can"t imagine using anything less on my 100. The extra height of the tank makes the higher light even more critical, particularly for short foreground plants. At one time I had 4watts/gal on the 100, but I did cut that back. The only reason I would ever use less than 2watt/gal was to make do with what I had because money was an issue. If it is not an issue I would not settle for anything less.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Robert Hudson said:


> I never go below 2 watts/gal, even for "low light" plants. There is a difference between plants just existing and growing... I must like a lot quicker growth than Aaron does. I can"t imagine using anything less on my 100.


Wow, I thought I did pretty good with my plants. I guess the 100 plus Downoi and 1000 plus leaves of narrow leaf Java Fern I produced in my "way too low light" tank this past year isn't up to your snuff.

Back to the subject of Amanos big tank, does anyone know what he is using for lighting?


----------



## BillD (Jun 10, 2005)

Just a guess about the lighting, but because they are so high above the tank, they have to be Metal Halides, probably 250 watt or 400 watt.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

IIRC, the tank has 16 150 watt HQI bulbs that run for 4hrs a day. The rest of the day, there are a few rows of NO bulbs. The back "sump" has natural daylight.

..this is going off of my underclocked memory.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

That's a good memory Gomer.
The cost was 400,000 USD.

If you want to slow growth down, the best way to do it is with less light.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> That's a good memory Gomer.
> The cost was 400,000 USD.


Yes, I do believe the lighting setup was as stated above. I also seem to remember that the when the question of cost was brought up during the presentation Amano artfully moved onto to other areas. If a number was proffered in private later it was probably meant to stay that way.

Also keep in mind this was planned as a very long term grow out and it was approx 2 years before it was the lush plantings that are most commonly seen.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

what fish were put into the tank? I thought I saw angels and discus, but all the pictures i've seen of the tank have been to small/far away to really identify the fish.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

gnatster said:


> I also seem to remember that the when the question of cost was brought up during the presentation Amano artfully moved onto to other areas. If a number was proffered in private later it was probably meant to stay that way.


It was an issue of currency conversion and where do you draw the line on construction cost (he even said that), he was stumped on that issue, not due to the so called inappropriateness of the question nor artful avoidance.

Everyone there wondered the cost. 
Amano did not brag about how much it cost. I asked that question of cost. 
Amano came to the USA to make a market and sell products (perhaps you missed the 2-3 palates and 100$+ books???, not just to speak solely out of the goodness of his heart. Asking how much something is, is very appropriate in that context.

I have a large scaled reef tank that is 15x5x3 feet in the works, so cost issues and design options are something that I consider at this scale, as do Jeff and Mike Senske or anyone really considering making the huge tank a reality.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

